# uhci module fails to load

## dechah

I am trying to get the uhci module to load after compiling my kernel with the correct support to give me USB mouse support.  In my system boot log I see that there is an error regarding my SIS chipset on my motherboard so perhaps trying to add support for that chipset could be the cause of the trouble, any other opinions greatly appreciated.

When I do a modprobe of the uhci module I get the follwoing errors:

STDOUT: Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

STDERR: /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/usb/uhci.o: init_module: No such device

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/usb/uhci.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/usb/uhci.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/usb/uhci.o: insmod uhci failed

My bootlog is as follows:

Linux version 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 (root@optushome.com.au) (gcc version 2.95.3 20010315 (release)) #11 SMP Fri Jun 21 00:11:55 EST 2002

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff8000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126960 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1394.191 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 2760.70 BogoMIPS

Memory: 513496k/524224k available (2283k kernel code, 10340k reserved, 605k data, 260k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000, vendor = 2

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After vendor init, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000, vendor = 2

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After vendor init, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+ stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.25 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1393.0764 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 265.0478 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 265478, slice: 132739

CPU0<T0:265472,T1:132720,D:13,S:132739,C:265478>

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Unknown bridge resource 0: assuming transparent

PCI: Using IRQ router SIS [1039/0008] at 00:02.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00f7180

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0x5c37, dseg 0xf0000

PnPBIOS: 13 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 13 recorded by driver

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16)

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12 (20020219) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver v1.1.22 [Flags: R/O]

SGI XFS with ACLs, quota, no debug enabled

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

block: 992 slots per queue, batch=248

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 15

SIS5513: detected chipset, but driver not compiled in!

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD136AA, ATA DISK drive

hdc: WDC WD205BA, ATA DISK drive

hdd: LITEON DVD-ROM LTD163D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 26564832 sectors (13601 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=1653/255/63

hdc: 40088160 sectors (20525 MB) w/1961KiB Cache, CHS=39770/16/63

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0: [PTBL] [2495/255/63] p1 < p5 >

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

8139cp 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v0.0.7 (Feb 27, 2002)

8139cp: pci dev 00:0b.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139cp: pci dev 00:11.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.24

PCI: Found IRQ 12 for device 00:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 12 with 00:11.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xd400, 00:40:f4:2e:c9:d0, IRQ 12

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

PCI: Found IRQ 12 for device 00:11.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 12 with 00:0b.0

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xcc00, 00:a1:b1:ff:12:94, IRQ 12

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected SiS 735 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

es1371: version v0.30 time 00:13:14 Jun 21 2002

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.18, 00:13:10 Jun 21 2002

PCI: Found IRQ 12 for device 00:0d.0

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 7 model 0x8027 found, IO at 0xd000-0xd01f, IRQ 12

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: 0x5452:0x4123 (TriTech TR A5)

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 260k freed

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.17, 10 Jan 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

nvidia: loading NVIDIA NVdriver Kernel Module  1.0-2960  Tue May 14 07:41:42 PDT 2002

eth0: Setting half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 0000.

VFS: Disk change detected on device fd(2,0)

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

----------

## klieber

moving to hardware forum.

--kurt

----------

## Frain

Erm, this may not have to do anything with your particular problem, but why are you loading the NVidia AND the Radeon drivers?

----------

## dechah

I honestly have no idea  :Smile:   It wasn't deliberate.  I am loading the NVidia driver after following the section in the Desktop Configuration Guide.  I have no idea how or why radeon got there, I am really new to this  :Smile: 

 *Frain wrote:*   

> Erm, this may not have to do anything with your particular problem, but why are you loading the NVidia AND the Radeon drivers?

 

----------

## delta407

Try using OHCI support instead of UHCI.

----------

## dechah

IT WORKED!!!  Greetings from KDE

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Try using OHCI support instead of UHCI.

 

----------

